
Perl 6 approved nickname is 'Raku', per Larry Wall - virtualsue
https://twitter.com/zoffix/status/1058796898235105280
======
stmuk
More details from Larry at

[https://colabti.org/irclogger/irclogger_log/perl6?date=2018-...](https://colabti.org/irclogger/irclogger_log/perl6?date=2018-10-25#l584)

